# 2010 jg holden cruze diesel



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The US don't have a manual diesel. I believe it could be the fuel pump losing pressure over a long period of being idle. I have seen the same problem with a petrol engine. In a diesel you may be getting a bit of air in the fuel and it takes a while to sort itself out. I am only guessing but it sounds like it may be this issue. By the way do you know if the timing belt has been changed yet. If not it is way overdue.

If you go to the Holden Cruze Facebook site some of the guys there have a JG diesel and may be able to help you.


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

It sounds to me like an open loop issue. Since the problem goes away once the car is warmed up, you might want to check your EGR valve (don't know if you are equipped with one).


----------



## Levi89 (May 2, 2017)

I have checked and gave the egr valve a clean very little carbon build up. With the egr on start up/ idle should this be open or closed? I understand the vsv contols the egr just not sure if that is working and suppling vacuum to valve. Timing belt has been changed awhile back. 
In regards to an open loop issue what do you mean by that?
Thanks


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Levi89 said:


> I have checked and gave the egr valve a clean very little carbon build up. With the egr on start up/ idle should this be open or closed? I understand the vsv contols the egr just not sure if that is working and suppling vacuum to valve. Timing belt has been changed awhile back.
> In regards to an open loop issue what do you mean by that?
> Thanks


The EGR should be open until the vehicle reaches a certain temperature. Open loop is a condition that the vehicle runs in until the o2 sensors reach operating temperature. Long story short, the car uses MAF readings to make fueling decisions during warm-up, once the car is up to temp the o2 sensors take over.


----------



## Levi89 (May 2, 2017)

The vsv that controls the vacuum to operate diaphragm in the EGR only creates a vaccum for 2 seconds then vaccum stops i think its a tad strange. Any tips on testing that vacuum switching valve? Would an auto elec test it and is there anything else he should test for when i take it there. Thank you very much for ur help


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just in case - have you had the BCM/ECU recall applied yet?

These cars are so dependent on the electrical system being 100% that it could be a factor.


----------



## BenFazz (10 mo ago)

Aussie said:


> The US don't have a manual diesel. I believe it could be the fuel pump losing pressure over a long period of being idle. I have seen the same problem with a petrol engine. In a diesel you may be getting a bit of air in the fuel and it takes a while to sort itself out. I am only guessing but it sounds like it may be this issue. By the way do you know if the timing belt has been changed yet. If not it is way overdue.
> 
> If you go to the Holden Cruze Facebook site some of the guys there have a JG diesel and may be able to help you.


Hi all
I have a JG 2010 Cruze pulling u0100 and p2138 codes.

I have replaced the pedal and throttle body, checked all connectors in the powertrain and they look fine.

Can someone please supply a wiring diagram of ECU to and to pedal and throttle body. I want to check the wiring but need a diagram. Any assistance would be really appreciated. I am thinking it may be a connection issue in the wiring harness.

Regards Ben


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'd suggest spending the 28 quid for a 3-day subscription to ACDelco TDS and pull down all the bits you need.


----------

